# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Androtardyl & Biodyl

## LeDias

Hi everybody,
I could finally put my hands on 12 androtardyl amps (250mg testosterone enanthate ) and a 50 ml bottle of Biodyl
 :7up:  

As usually, are they real or fake?

Is the Biodyl usefull?

Many thanks in advance.

----------


## Seajackal

Bon soir mon amie! Well I think you should go longer with the test enant
I mean you should use at least 500mg/week and that would mean you will
have only 6 weeks in hands, BTW which country is that from? Cuz Schering
trade name for test enant is TESTOVIRON DEPOT for most of the countries
except from Venezuela which is PROVIRON DEPOT. I dunno about the biodyl
what kind of compound is it made of?

----------


## LeDias

Bonsoir mon ami!
Comment vas-tu?

Yes, I know for doses but I already have a 10 ml bottle of test cyp (BD) and when I would buy another one the guy didn't have them anymore but he still had those 12 test enanthate ...
And I plan to mix them through the week, 1 shot of 250mg test enanthate and another one of 200mg test cyp, is this a bad idea?

It seems that this test is from France...

Regarding the Biodyl, its composition is:
ATP (Cristallized trisodium salt of adenosine triphospate---0.1g
Vitamin b12 (Cyanocobalamin) -------------0.05g
Sodium Selenite ---------------------------0.10g
Cristallized potassium aspartate------------1.00g
Cristallized magnesium aspartate-----------1.50g

Thx again Seajackal.

----------


## Seajackal

> Bonsoir mon ami!
> Comment vas-tu?
> 
> Yes, I know for doses but I already have a 10 ml bottle of test cyp (BD) and when I would buy another one the guy didn't have them anymore but he still had those 12 test enanthate ...
> And I plan to mix them through the week, 1 shot of 250mg test enanthate and another one of 200mg test cyp, is this a bad idea?
> 
> It seems that this test is from France...
> 
> Regarding the Biodyl, its composition is:
> ...


The Biodyl sounds like a mineral supplement, I'm not sure about the dosage
but I think if it's not a fake it would be usefull cuz of the B12. That is also
good for people who uses Lasix for water elimination which makes you lose
some potassium and eventually will cause you to get some muscle cramps
I've have that problem last time I took lasix but I didn't have any potassium
supplements so I ate some bananas and took some multi-minerals to solve
the prob. I would take something like 500mg of test enan for 6 weeks and
then down the dose for 400mg of test cyp for the remaining weeks, both
shooted in 2 shots a week something like 1 Monday and the other Thursday
would be fine. Good luck, bro!

----------


## LeDias

Thanks, good luck to you too,
I will plan my shot like that ;-)
And maybe try this biodyl (he gives it to me for free)

Even if I trust my source I still want to make sure this androtardyl is real so if somebody could tell me if it's the case or not I would really appreciate.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## judge_dread

Androtardyl is French Testoviron version, as about Biodyl it seems like Kynoselen or not? Is it injectable?

----------


## LeDias

Thanks,
OK so this test is not fake?

Yes biodyl is injectable and it's a vet product but seems to be suitable for humans.
I don't know about the Kynoselen...

----------


## judge_dread

hey bro u live in France and u don't know Kynoselen? It's a French vet product.Try to ask for it in a pharmacy near u.

----------


## Seajackal

Is that difficult to get gear straightly from the pharmacy in France? I was
wondering why wouldn't you buy them from the nearest pharmacy instead
of buying from a source?

----------


## LeDias

If only it was the case...

No, it's illegal as or more than in USA or other countries so we still have to buy from a source.

But yes it seems that Kynoselen and Biodyl are pretty similar but I didn't know that we could buy it like that (and as I said I get it for free...)

PLEASE is this Androtardyl real or fake?
Is Biodyl usefull?
Many thanks in advance.

----------


## judge_dread

Yep Kynoselen is legal to buy it from a pharmacy.Use your search button bro about it....

----------


## LeDias

Buying Kynoselen is maybe legal but buying STEROIDS is illegal!

I think noone could help me with this Androtardyl...

----------

